# Should I take Smudge with me?



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My parents are going away for 3 days next weekend so I chose to stay with my grandparents  
They live only 100 yards away from me, literally you just go straight out of my neighbor hood and your at their neighborhood :lol: I was wondering if I should take Smudgie with me in his travel cage? My grandparents have no problem with Smudge they absolutely adore him! If I didnt take Smudge with me I would be able to feed him still but it would still be nice to take him with me. I am aware of the stress it might be to him, but I think he would be fine because he is so familiar with my grandparents and their house because I sometimes take him there for visits because he loves them so much! He is very social too if that helps.

What should I do?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

In that situation it should be fine to take him with you  He won't have an extended car ride since its so close and it would be really easy to transport his stuff over so that he could stay with you. I know there is some members on here who take them home on the weekends when they visit family and it sounds like it works out okay for them. I took my hedgie Loken for a week long stay but circumstances were different and he hated it, especially the long car ride.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I second this ^ I think it would be lovely to have him with you


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I think it would be okay as well, worst case scenario is you find its too stressful for Smudge and take him back home. I'm sure your grandparents will love having him for the weekend.  My grandparents are making a special trip up to see Norma next weekend


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

panda said:


> I think it would be okay as well, worst case scenario is you find its too stressful for Smudge and take him back home. I'm sure your grandparents will love having him for the weekend.  My grandparents are making a special trip up to see Norma next weekend


 that seems so nice having your grandparents visit you and your gorgeous Norma Jean


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It should be perfectly fine. I travel with mine all the time, back and forth between school apartment and moms home.

Just make sure something in his cage is dirty so that he can always smell himself, even a freshly worn shirt from you could help as well. Plus, I can't see your grandparents place being loud and rowdy lol so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Well they havent been up to our home for quite some time so they have yet to meet the beardies or Norma yet!


----------

